# Only In America!!!!!!!!!



## Raewyn (Oct 12, 2004)

Check this out - just cracked me up!!!

http://www.405themovie.com/view.asp


Hope it works!!!


----------



## AaronLucia (Oct 13, 2004)

Interesting...the scary thing is there are entirely too many old people that drive like that.


----------



## Xequat (Oct 13, 2004)

Pretty cool.  They did a good job with that; it looked pretty real.


----------



## Drac (Oct 13, 2004)

AaronLucia said:
			
		

> Interesting...the scary thing is there are entirely too many old people that drive like that.


You're telling me!!! And when I've stopped these older folks for deiving like that they get very irate, they don't believe they're doing anything wrong...


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 13, 2004)

AaronLucia said:
			
		

> Interesting...the scary thing is there are entirely too many old people that drive like that.


yeah...and they all like to drive right the hell in front of me!!   :tantrum:


----------



## Raewyn (Oct 13, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> yeah...and they all like to drive right the hell in front of me!!   :tantrum:


 But it was funny aye!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah (Oct 13, 2004)

OH YEAH....... 

 





			
				Raisin said:
			
		

> But it was funny aye!!!!!!


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 13, 2004)

Raisin said:
			
		

> But it was funny aye!!!!!!


not too funny when ol' Matilda wants to twenty-five in a fifty-five zone in a friggin' land yacht that should be anchored somewhere...:angry: ...you just wanna wreck'em and hope Mario Andretti comes by and smacks them silly..


----------



## Sarah (Oct 13, 2004)

Take a deep breath Chad...it's Ok!! 





			
				Chronuss said:
			
		

> not too funny when ol' Matilda wants to twenty-five in a fifty-five zone in a friggin' land yacht that should be anchored somewhere...:angry: ...you just wanna wreck'em and hope Mario Andretti comes by and smacks them silly..


----------



## Chronuss (Oct 13, 2004)

blah... :shrug:


----------



## Tkang_TKD (Oct 13, 2004)

Chronuss said:
			
		

> not too funny when ol' Matilda wants to twenty-five in a fifty-five zone in a friggin' land yacht that should be anchored somewhere...:angry: ...you just wanna wreck'em and hope Mario Andretti comes by and smacks them silly..


This has to be the first time ever that road rage occurred on the information super highway! LOL   

I do feel your pain though


----------



## Scout_379 (Oct 14, 2004)

one word...


AWESOME!!

some skilled 3d artists there. 
:rofl: yeah grandma!


----------

